# Best Freshwater Goby



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thinking of getting a freshwater goby for my 30 gallon long planted aquarium. Need some advice on which one to get. Love to see some pictures of your gobies as well. 

Thanks


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I like peacock gudgeons. They are pretty. But this picture isn't. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

One of my favourite fish. I have 2 breeding trios each in separate tanks. They are pretty calm fish and great in a community aquarium, except males will most likely kill each other. 

Latin name: Tateurndina ocellicauda

Thanks Dave for introducing me to these beauties.


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Right on. I'm glad you are still maintaining them. They are great little fish. I kept around a dozen of them in a fifteen gallon for a year or two with no problem. I think two males is bad but four or more is okay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Would peacock gudgeons get along with neon gobies or would it be bad to mix them?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Blue neons, peacock & empire gudgeons are the best!
But peacocks are the prettiest


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I have three empire gudgeons, two males and a female. My only difficulty with them is feeding, you literally have to put the food in front of them lol. Otherwise, beautiful fish. Here is a video of them I took


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the cobalt blue goby, great community fish. Have one now going to pick up more when AI restocks.


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Desert gobies are nice as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I have some purple spot gudgeons that are pretty cool. The hard part is making sure they get enough to eat... If they get too hungry, they have a bad habit of eating other fish. Boo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Love my peacock gudgeon!!!
Enjoy watching its antics!!!!


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone ever had a dragon goby?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=747+870+2526&pcatid=2526


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

check out these links about gobies 

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/8-fun-gobies-for-aquariums-of-all-sizes-full-article.htm

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/...freshwater-and-brackish-tank-full-article.htm


----------

